# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS Jane matrix

## Least123

Cure, molim vas info o AS Jane Matriks...to je košara, autosjedalica. 
Kakve su ocjene na testovima?

----------


## daddycool

nisam cura, no matrix je dosta nepraktična
remeni zapinju, teško ju je fiksirati i nije neka sreća općenito
mislim da niti na testovima nije baš najbolje prošla, pogledaj na adac.de
ako ti je Jane izbor onda je Strata sretniji izbor

----------


## Least123

Hvala na odgovoru...na što si mislio vezano za remenje?
Što se tićče adac testova nalazim tamo samo strata. jesi ti našao matrix?

----------


## Neli

Ja sam imala stratu, sve najbolje mogu reći u svezi praktičnosti. Nikada nije bila u sudaru pa o sigurnosti ne mogu, ali ima vrlo visoke ocjene na testovima.
Ja sam ju imala u kombinaciji s isofix bazom i skidanje i postavljanje je bilo pjesma.

----------


## daddycool

evo

http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...%89+Matrix+Cup

i na testovima je Strata puno bolje prošla

što se remena tiče, najčešće mi se događalo da remenčići lijepo klize dok je sjedalica izvan auta, a onda kad ju stavim u auto, stavim dijete tad nema šanse da zategnem remenčiće. to mi se na pregledima dogodilo nekoliko puta.
a i ti položaji nisu neka sreća, ovaj ležeći samo zbunjuje roditelje koji misle da bebe moraju voziti u tom položaju.
sjećam se da je s njom često bio još neki problem ali se sad nikako ne mogu sjetiti koji. možda ima na nekoj starijoj temi ali nemam vremena tražiti.
u svakom slučaju, ako Jane onda Strata

----------


## superx

Teška je za poluditi..

----------


## la_mama

Matrix-icu nikad nismo mogli pošteno pričvrstiti. Stalno se klimala. Namučila sam se s njom užas jedan. Spasili smo se kad smo cijeli Jane komplet prodali i kupili Chicco kolica i AS. Taj zadnji je preživio sve skupa četvero beba, neuništiv.

----------


## Least123

Na kraju smo kupili Jane matrix gdje je kosara sklopiva u autosjedalicu. Ono sto me zanima.jest da nemam.nikakve dodatke za glavu i slicno sto sam vidjela.da se nudi uz neke autosjedalice?
I bebica ima.sad za 2 dna 6 tjesana, jos uvijek.se ne vozi u autu, ali u stanu po ekad ju stavim u polozaj as jer jedino tako zeli biti a da nije na rukama. Ne znam moze li to predstavljati problem?

----------


## S2000

Odgovorismo ti na drugoj temi  :Smile:

----------

